# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  ERL Emergency Robots (formerly euRathlon), outdoor robotics competition, test inspired by the 2011 Fukushima accident

## Airicist

eu-robotics.net/robotics_league/erl-emergency

youtube.com/euRathlonVideos

facebook.com/eurathlon

twitter.com/euRathlon

linkedin.com/in/eurathlon

ERL Emergency Robots 2017, Piombino, Italy, 15-23 September 2017

2015 Challenge will be held in Piombino, Italy, 17-25 September 2015

euRathlon 2014 sea competition: La Spezia, Italy,  29 September – 3 October

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2013 - Day 1 

 Published on Sep 24, 2013




> Day 1 of the euRathlon 2013 land robotics competition in Berchtesgaden, Germany.

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2013 - Day 2 

 Published on Sep 25, 2013




> Day 2 of the euRathlon 2013 land robotics competition in Berchtesgaden, Germany.

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2013 - Day 3 

 Published on Sep 26, 2013




> Day 3 of the euRathlon 2013 land robotics competition in Berchtesgaden, Germany.

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2013 - Day 4 

 Published on Sep 28, 2013




> Day 4 of the euRathlon 2013 land robotics competition in Berchtesgaden, Germany.

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon Day 5 

 Published on Sep 28, 2013




> Day 5 of the euRathlon 2013 land robotics competition in Berchtesgaden, Germany.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Six teams to participate in euRathlon 2014 sea competition next week"

by Marta Palau Franco
September 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2013 land competition - Long video 

 Published on Nov 11, 2014




> euRathlon 2013 land competition was held in Berchtesgaden, Germany, from the 23rd to the 27th of September 2013.

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2015 promo video 

Published on Feb 12, 2015




> euRathlon 2015 Challenge will be held in Piombino, Italy, 17-25 September 2015.

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2015 Challenge : Meet the teams 1

Published on Sep 19, 2015




> Meet the teams that will participate in euRathlon 2015 competition in Piombino, Italy.
> Part one of two.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the teams 2

Published on Sep 20, 2015




> Meet the teams that will participate in euRathlon 2015 competition in Piombino, Italy.
> Second part of two videos.

----------


## Airicist

Single-domain trails - Day One

Published on Sep 21, 2015




> First day of euRathlon 2015 single-domain trials for land, sea and air robots (L1, A1, S1).
> 20 September 2015, Piombino, Italy.

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2015 Challenge: Single Domain Trials - Day Two

Published on Sep 22, 2015




> Second day of euRathlon 2015 single-domain trials for land, sea and air robots (L2, A2, S2).
> 21 September 2015, Piombino, Italy.

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2015 Challenge: Two-domain Scenarios - Day Three

Published on Sep 24, 2015




> First day of euRathlon 2015 sub-challenges: land and sea (L+S), land and air (L+A) and sea and air (S+A).
> 22 September 2015, Piombino, Italy.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Day two at euRathlon 2015: Video recap"

by Marta Palau Franco
September 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2015 Challenge: Two-domain Scenarios. Day Four.

Published on Sep 25, 2015




> Second day of euRathlon 2015 sub-challenges: land and sea (L+S), land and air (L+A) and sea and air (S+A).
> 23 September 2015, Piombino, Italy.

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2015 Grand Challenge - Part 1. Day Five

Published on Sep 25, 2015




> First day of euRathlon 2015 Grand Challenge: land, sea and air. 
> 24 September 2015, Piombino, Italy.

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2015 Grand Challenge - Part 2. Day Six

Published on Sep 26, 2015




> Second and final day of the euRathlon 2015 Grand Challenge: land, sea and air.
> 25 September 2015, Piombino, Italy.

----------


## Airicist

Article "euRathlon 2015 announces Grand Challenge winners"

by Marta Palau Franco
September 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

euRathlon 2015 Challenge (video resume)

Published on Oct 29, 2015




> euRathlon 2015 Grand Challenge (land+sea+air) was held in Piombino,Italy, 17-25 September 2015.
> 
> euRathlon is an outdoor robotics competition which invites teams to test the intelligence and autonomy of their robots in realistic mock emergency-response scenarios. Inspired by the 2011 Fukushima accident, the euRathlon competition requires a team of land, underwater and flying robots to work together to survey the scene, collect environmental data, and identify critical hazards.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Air, land, and sea: ERL Emergency Robots competition dates announced"

by Marta Palau Franco
November 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

#ERLemergency 2017 Awards ceremony

Published on Sep 29, 2017

"Energy, enthusiasm and spirit of cooperation: Award winners of ERL Emergency Robots 2017 announced"

by SPARC
September 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "The referees’ special awards ERL Emergency Robots 2017"

by SPARC
September 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

ERL Emergency Robots Local Tournament 2019

Published on Jun 4, 2019




> “International universities and research centers have met in Seville to participate in the II Tournament of Emergency Robots of the European Robotics League (ERL Emergency), a competition funded by the Horizon 2020 program of the European Union, in which different teams of engineers and scientists have presented their latest innovations in the application of robotic technologies for use in emergency situations, such as rescue operations, fires, natural catastrophes, etc. The Advanced Center for Aerospace Technologies (CATEC) has been responsible for hosting and organizing this international competition, unique in Europe and that has been developed for the first time in Spain, thanks to its leadership and experience in the development of new technological applications in this field.”

----------

